# A Bike For Brittany



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

After reading Fred-da-trog's account of his daughter's fight with cancer, I immediately offered to help by adding parts to her bike. But to me, it didn't seem like enough. It never does, I suppose. I then called Rob Pennell, owner of Badger Bicycles. I spent some time explaining what I knew of Brittany's situation and at the end of our conversation, Rob said he wanted to help put her on a new bike.

Rob and Badger Bikes are going to donate a custom steel 29er frame and fork to Brittany for her training and conditioning bike to help her with her plan to ride the Leukemia and Lymphoma Society century around Lake Tahoe in June of 2007. All he asks in return is that you consider him if you're in the market for a custom made steel bike.

I would also like to add a custom pink zebra paint job to the mix. Which is where you, the cyclists come in.

I've set up a Paypal account to accept donations for the custom pink zebra paintjob for Brittany's custom Badger Bicycles steel 29er. I'm asking for cyclists to help by donating to Brittany's Bike fund in the Paypal account. Once the cost of the paint job has been covered, I plan on using any additional funds to build out the bike. There is already $200 in the account for a pink King headset and my contribution to the paint job.

Should there be any money left over, I'm giving it to Fred and his family to do with as they wish: They're welcome to use it to help offset medical bills, donate it to a charity of their choice, use it to pay for travel and entry fees for Brittany's Lake Tahoe Century ride, a family mountain biking vacation or for them to put it to use any way they deem proper.

If any OEM's want to contribute components to Brittany's bike, you can contact Rob directly or you can drop me an email [email protected] and I'll give you Rob's contact information.

*Giving More*
I don't know about any of you, but when I hear about people in challenging situations like Brittany's, I feel small and helpless. I always want to do more but usually, I can't.

In reading about Brittany's struggle, I've learned that there is a continuous need for bone marrow donors. I've signed up with the Bone Marrow Donor Registry. I encourage you to do so as well at http://www.marrow.org/DONOR/index.html The enrollment takes about 10 minutes to complete and it costs $52 (online) for the tissue type testing kit. By adding your name to the list of potential donors, you could help save a life. The actual donation process is fairly extensive so please spend some time researching the marrow.org site so you know what you're signing up for.

*Helping More*
Please consider linking this thread post to your local websites. Also, if you would like to add a donate button to an existing website, please drop me an email at [email protected] and I'll send you the HTML code to do so.

*Conclusion*
Thank you for your time and your consideration in helping Brittany receive a custom painted custom built steel 29er from Badger Bikes. Thank you also for your consideration of joining the National Marrow Donors Registry.

One note regarding donations: I've set this up so as many people from as many places as possible can donate via the web. I haven't set up a bank account, etc. because my goal is to make this as easy to manage as possible. Fred and his family have far more important things to focus on right now. Like getting Brittany out of the hospital and home for Thanksgiving. I plan on managing the bike donations on their behalf. Please send any questions you may have about the bike donations to me, not to Fred or his family.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

*cool*

pinked out Badger 29er :thumbsup: 
Count me in


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

When my buddy's daughter was diagnosed with Luekemia at age 4 (17 now and a typical ornery, fiesty teenager, praise God) one other way I found to help is Platelette donations.
Evidently one of the side effects of chemo and radiation is that it kills the platelettes in your blood which are what allows your blood to clot.
Platelette donations are more intensive than standard blood donation but not as intensive as marrow donations.
It's just one more way to help those going through these procedures.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Sounds good...*

Great idea.

John


----------



## mtnbykr©™ (Jan 6, 2004)

ken,

count me in also.

i've passed this on to several other forums.

kurt lange


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Wow..*

your efforts are very admirable..thats great..


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

Ken, I am deeply moved by your action. I've spent the past 48 hours with the Randle family heavy on my heart. I got a chance to catch up a little bit with Fred on a ride this last Saturday and even though I knew of the situation, the reality of their experience penetrated into the core of my soul. I too, thought, what can I do, then I happened upon this thread. Call it serendipity.

I love your idea. Let's build Brittany a sweet ride. Here is what I want to do, if you don't mind. I'd like to rally my friends on the NorCal board to provide a pink IndustryNine 29" wheelset. This way, the donated funds can either go to building up the rest of the bike, or just take care of other expenses that are, no doubt, adding up. 

I don't want this to compete with your original post so I'll keep the wheel building on the NorCal board and make sure that everyone has a chance to contribute here. I'll link your post in my upcoming thread.

C'mon folks, let's build this bike so Brittany can ride in style like a true champ.

By the way, HUGE thanks to Rob Pennell. You are the MAN!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Cool...*



K-max said:


> Ken, I am deeply moved by your action. I've spent the past 48 hours with the Randle family heavy on my heart. I got a chance to catch up a little bit with Fred on a ride this last Saturday and even though I knew of the situation, the reality of their experience penetrated into the core of my soul. I too, thought, what can I do, then I happened upon this thread. Call it serendipity.
> 
> I love your idea. Let's build Brittany a sweet ride. Here is what I want to do, if you don't mind. I'd like to rally my friends on the NorCal board to provide a pink Chris King 29" wheelset. Chris King donates a portion of his profits to cancer research and his hubs just rule. This way, the donated funds can either go to building up the rest of the bike, or just take care of other expenses that are, no doubt, adding up.
> 
> ...


Mind? How could I possibly mind? That's awesome!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

This is excellent, my hat goes off to you and Rob!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Not me....*



Just J said:


> This is excellent, my hat goes off to you and Rob!


Not me. Brittany, her family and all of you for donating. I'm just a carnie barker who can communicate fairly effectively.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Fund Raiser Update*

The folks over on the Norcal board have set up a separate fund raiser for a set of pink, I9 29 wheels. Rob at Badger spoke with I9 and they are donating the wheelset at their cost. Thanks to K-Max for setting this up:  http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=242991

The custom paint fund rasier is a little short of what we need. So we're clear, the custom paint job is going to happen. I wouldn't mind some help in offsetting the cost.


----------



## tiggerider (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks Ken. Glad to help out. Best of wishes To Brittany and famly. And I hope you are doing better. Back to riding? you need to get back out here. There always a room for you. 
So drop in.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Ken in KC said:


> The custom paint fund rasier is a little short of what we need. So we're clear, the custom paint job is going to happen. I wouldn't mind some help in offsetting the cost.


Hopefully I helped it get a little closer to reality.

Tim


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

slocaus said:


> Hopefully I helped it get a little closer to reality.
> 
> Tim


Yes you did. Thank you. We're about half way there.

Ken


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Way to go guys..I had a little stash saved in paypal for mad money...for me...Now for Brittany...
Sent some for da *Bike* , and wheels.
CDT


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Hi Ken. Very nice of you and your efforts. I met Fred and his wife at the 2005 Tahoe gathering. Super people. Sent a bit to paypal to help out. Cheers.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Sent a little contribution to help make the pink/zebra paint job a reality.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm in. (contribution from Thousand Oaks)


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Yo Ken - email me at [email protected].


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Paint Job Update*

Thanks to

Hollis
Jisch
mtnbyker
Chip
Tiggerider
K Maxwell
Slocaus
Cdale Tony
Ebo
DiRt DeViL
Brado1
Jessep
Pacman
Pete

I'm happy to announce that we've met the goal for the cost of the custom paint job. Thank you very much. K-max has a great start on the Industry 9 pink wheelset. I've covered the price of the Pink King headset.

So I would like to finish off the bike. Things that we still need and I'll take donations for:

- Silver Thomson seatpost
- Silver Thomson stem
- Jones or Mary H-bars
- Brakes? Avid Juicy? Anyone care offer up some ideas hear?
- Crankset? XT/XTR
- Rear cogs (multiple cogs for gear ratio selection)
- Pedals (whatever Fred rides to keep a consistent pedal type in the family)
- Fork ideas?

That's my idea but I'm certainly open for more chi-chi/lighter weight/best specs on the build.

Thanks again to everyone listed above for making the paint job happen. Please consider donating to help finish out the bike.

Ken


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Email sent...*



DWF said:


> Yo Ken - email me at [email protected].


And verified through your spam filter.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Ken in KC said:


> Thanks to
> 
> %< ------- snip
> 
> ...


???????????

Your original post states:


> Rob and Badger Bikes are going to donate a custom steel 29er frame and fork to Brittany


I'm confused about the need for a fork??

I'd suggest waiting until the frame / fork is near a couple weeks from completion, and then finalize the build based on what parts are donated and how much $$ is in the fund.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

slocaus said:


> ???????????
> 
> Your original post states:
> 
> ...


Sorry for the confusion. Rob is donating a steel rigid fork. I meant the option for a suspension/CF fork vs. the stock, rigid steel.

Yes, I'll wait but we need to have a wish list. The wish list was what I put together.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Contribute*

Ken,

I'd like to contribute. I could purcahse the On One Mary's and have them shipped? To you?

Roger



Ken in KC said:


> Thanks to
> 
> Hollis
> Jisch
> ...


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Fork Donated By Anvil Bikeworks*

Don at Anvil Bikeworks in Littleton, Co. is donating the fork for Brittany's bike!

Thank you very much, Don.

Ken


----------



## Black Bart (Apr 19, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> So I would like to finish off the bike. Things that we still need and I'll take donations for:


Hey Ken,

What size Thomson post?

BB


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

Donation incoming to be used for whatever needs are not met with donated parts. Good cause if I ever saw one!


----------



## cmktech (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a brand new set of shimano spd clipless pedals I would be more than willing to donate to the bike. Let me know.,


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

I just got off the phone with Ken and the BBRS will donate a shiney new White Industries ENO Crank and Ring for Brittany's new Badger.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I don't know...*



Black Bart said:


> Hey Ken,
> 
> What size Thomson post?
> 
> BB


Rob will spec it once he gets Britt's frame designed.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

I also have a new set of Shimano M525 pedals. A little heavy, but they have great bearings that last.


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> Thanks to
> 
> Hollis
> Jisch
> ...


I just found out about this... What is needed?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*At the expense of sounding crass....*



motoman711 said:


> I just found out about this... What is needed?


Cash is better than parts. Rob can purchase parts at OEM cost directly from the manufacturer which allows our dollar to go farther.

We won't turn down parts, of course but Rob's dollar will go considerably farther than ours.

Thank you very much.

Ken


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

*At a lose for words,but here are a few...*

At the risk of unknown proper etiquette, I can't sit silently and watch what's happening any longer.

I was overwhelmed by Chris's generosity and what's happening now, just leaves me speechless.

I no longer care who sees the tears in my eyes as I'm reading these threads, or while sharing this story with someone, of what you are doing for Brit.

This was so totally unexpected. I have followed these boards for years and I don't know why I find myself in awe. I have seen this community step up time and time again.

At this point, the least I can do is say thank you.

At some point, probably early spring, the Randle family will host a Family Ride Day at China Camp State Park.

I hope you all can be there. -Fred


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*More Kindness: Paint Job Update.*

All I can say is wow. I received an email from Mark Brandt, owner of Spectrum Powder Works. Mark is donating a custom, pink zebra powder coat for Britanny's bike. Mark's email:


Mark Brandt said:


> Hello, my name is Mark Brandt from Spectrum Powder Works in Colorado Springs. Don Ferris i.e. Anvil Bike Works sent me an e-mail explaining the bike for Brittany benefit.
> 
> We do bicycle specific finishing, both in powder coat and liquid paint and would consider it an honor to donate a custom zebra paint job to the cause. Check us out at www.spectrumpowderworks.com, we provide over 40 custom frame builders with hi-end finishes world wide.
> 
> ...


I can't thank Mark enough for Spectrum's donation. If you're ever in need of a world class paint or powder coat, please consider Spectrum Powder Works.

Thanks to everyone who has donated so far. I haven't had a lot of time to compile the list of contributors yet but I'll put the it together soon.

Although I haven't spoken with Rob yet, I'm fairly certain we've collected enough in donations to cover the cost of the bike and build. I ask you to please consider continuing to donate. Any funds collected will be donated to Brittany's family.

Ken


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Fork Update....*



Ken in KC said:


> Don at Anvil Bikeworks in Littleton, Co. is donating the fork for Brittany's bike!
> 
> Thank you very much, Don.
> 
> Ken


Rob spoke with Brittany last night and she's decided on a suspension fork. Don's offer will result in Brittany's bike sporting a brand new Rock Shox Reba.

Thanks again to Don and Anvil Bikeworks

Ken


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

bikeblackribbon said:


> I just got off the phone with Ken and the BBRS will donate a shiney new White Industries ENO Crank and Ring for Brittany's new Badger.


Sweet! I'm jealous. Thank you from Norcal.


----------



## Rubicon (Oct 12, 2005)

Picked this up pretty late -- but here's a few more $$ for bike and/or wheel costs. This all makes my "teeth shine" ....  !

Dave


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jan 16, 2004)

*You got all you need?*

If not, email me a shopping list to [email protected] and consider it done

Slarts
aka chris at Roaring Mouse Cycles


----------



## JSD303 (Jun 15, 2006)

Amazing. The kindness and selflessness of this thread has touched me too... I've made a donation towards this wonderful cause and wanted to thank all of the incredible people involved in this charity!

Good luck to Brit and her family! My thoughts and prayers are with you all...


----------



## Gregingore (May 7, 2006)

Could you post Fred-da-trog’s original post. My wife is a nurse, a cancer case manager, and our interest in things like these is obviously heightened. We'll be donating but would like to know the whole story if possible. If possible, we plan on attending and participating in the ride. Thanks for the post. Situations like these always bring the best out in people. Thanks, Greg


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Kindness of Strangers Link*



Gregingore said:


> Could you post Fred-da-trog's original post. My wife is a nurse, a cancer case manager, and our interest in things like these is obviously heightened. We'll be donating but would like to know the whole story if possible. If possible, we plan on attending and participating in the ride. Thanks for the post. Situations like these always bring the best out in people. Thanks, Greg


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=242194


----------



## Daner (Apr 30, 2004)

Ken,

Let me know what is still on the list that has yet to be filled. I have been offline for a few weeks now, but met Fred in Modesto tonight over some high-quality fast food (post-ride for him) and found out about the project from his buddy. I'll be meeting with some of my Bay-Area suppliers later this week (PW, Soma/IRD, WTB and WI) before I return to Stockholm and would like to help if there is still a need.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Just saw the thread and had to contribute, being a six year survivor myself. Hopefully Fred will bring Britt and the family to WV sometime so I can see that funky paintjob. Many blessings upon Britt and family, and on Ken for being the catalyst of this mission.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Thank you....*



Daner said:


> Ken,
> 
> Let me know what is still on the list that has yet to be filled. I have been offline for a few weeks now, but met Fred in Modesto tonight over some high-quality fast food (post-ride for him) and found out about the project from his buddy. I'll be meeting with some of my Bay-Area suppliers later this week (PW, Soma/IRD, WTB and WI) before I return to Stockholm and would like to help if there is still a need.


Any and all OEM contributions are welcome. I will try to put together a list later tonight.

Ken


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*A big ol apology....*

I'm sorry for hte lack of progress updates. The system is still up, contributions continue to arrive and for that I'm profoundly thankfull.

My non-mtbr, internet life has kicked me in the arse over the past couple of weeks resulting in not a lot of time for me to respond to personal emails, send thank you's to those who donated or even talking with Rob, Fred or Brittany about her bike.

As soon has I have a couple of hours to sit down and get my feces together, I'll provide an update, properly thank those who've given so much and answer questions about Brittany's bike.

Have to run.... I get to meet with a mtb board about corporate charters and taxes. WOOO HOOO!

More later. Most likely this weekend.

Ken


----------



## kingkahuna (May 25, 2004)

lost part of my job this last week. 
gave $10 from the paypal account anyway. 

hope she smiles riding her bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Update: Money Sent to Badger*

OK a brief update. I sent some money to Rob at Badger so he can begin purchasing components for Brittany's bike. Here's the rub: I set up a basic PayPal account for this so I didn't have to pay a percentage of the donation to PayPal. What I didn't realize is that they cap the amount of money I can receive and send to $500 per month.

I sent an email to PayPal asking them if they can help me overcome this limitation in getting additional funds to Rob. Hopefully they'll be able to help me with this and I'll be able to accept additional donations and get the rest of the monies to Rob sooner, rather than later.

More updates coming soon. Thank you again to everyone who has donated.

Ken


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Ken in KC said:


> OK a brief update. I sent some money to Rob at Badger so he can begin purchasing components for Brittany's bike. Here's the rub: I set up a basic PayPal account for this so I didn't have to pay a percentage of the donation to PayPal. What I didn't realize is that they cap the amount of money I can receive and send to $500 per month.
> 
> I sent an email to PayPal asking them if they can help me overcome this limitation in getting additional funds to Rob. Hopefully they'll be able to help me with this and I'll be able to accept additional donations and get the rest of the monies to Rob sooner, rather than later.
> 
> ...


Log into Paypal, look at View Limits (Right near the balance) ....It'll tell you the date you can receive Another $500...And you have a $10,000 sending limit with a personal account, but no set limits on that...IE send off $1000 every day for 10 days....
OR upgrade and take the 3% hit....$30 on a $1000....
Let us know how the fundraising is going
CDT


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*A More Specific Update*

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Thank you all so much for donating to the Bike for Brittany fund. For those of you who don't know, Fred da Trog's daughter, Brittany was diagnosed with Leukemia and has undergone a bone marrow transplant. Although she played soccer at an extremely high level, it's likely that her soccer playing days are over. So she decided that she'd start kicking her Dad's ass on a bike. As part of her recovery from chemotherapy and the marrow transplant, she's planning on riding in the Lake Tahoe Century next June. And she needed a bike to do this. Fred built her a sweet bike with parts donated by Chris (Slartiibartfast on MTBR) at www.roaringmousecycles.com 

Rob Pennell at Badger Cycles heard about this and offered to donate a custom steel 29er frame to Brittany. He then put in a call to Don Ferris, owner of Anvil Bikeworks. Don offer to purchase a fork for the bike and he in turn called Mark Brandt, owner of Spectrum Powder Works. Mark learned through speaking with Rob and Mark that Brittany had a thing for pink and for zebras. So Mark offered to donate a custom pink zebra paint job for Brittany's bike. Rob at Badger also called his contacts at Industry 9 who offered to donate a wheelset at their cost to the project.

So at this point we had:

*Custom 29er Steel Frame*
*Badger Cycles*
Rob Pennell
(816) 721-3596
http://www.badgercycles.com/

*Rock Shox Reba 29er Fork
Anvil Bikeworks, Inc.*
Littleton, Colorado
Ph: 303.471.7533 / 303.919.9073
Fax: 413.556.6825
http://www.anvilbikes.com

*Custom Pink Zebra Paint Job
Spectrum Powder Works*
309 - D Arrawanna St.
Colorado Springs, CO. 80909
Phone: (719)633-5560
Fax: (719)633-5290
email: [email protected]
http://spectrumpowderworks.com/
*
Industry 9 Pink 29er Wheelset*
Donated at their cost:
http://www.industrynine.net/

And then the MTBR community stepped up. The Norcal Board members collected enough donations to cover the remaining cost of the I9 pink wheelset.

And the MTBR Passion members have donated a little over $1,200 so far to finish the build! Thank you to everyone who has contributed so far.

We're still accepting donations. And monies that exceed the cost of the bike build will be given to Brittany's family to be used however they see fit: Offset medical expenses, used for travel and entry fees to the Tahoe Century ride, a family mountain bike trip, etc.

Again, thank you very much to each and every one of you who donated. Since the number of donations grew to the point where I couldn't track down everyone's MTBR name, I'm asking those that donated (except for Pete and Chip) to please respond to this post so we can all thank you properly for your generousity and help in bringing a special bike to a special person.

Humbly (for once),

Ken


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

So has the bike been built yet? If so is there pictures?


----------

